# Whining sound. Help please.



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

So I've notice over the past couple weeks that my 2007 Rabbit is making a "pulsing" whining sound at very low speeds and idle. If I give it a little gas, bring it to about 1500 rpm standing still its more pronounced. I did read about someone else's problem that sounded like this, it ended up being a low power steering fluid issue. I can't check that because I can't find the reservoir on my car. 
The sound also appears to be on the driver's side right behind the wheel. (by "right behind the wheel" I mean that relative to you looking at the wheel dead on)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i don't have any answers to your whining, however, you can't find the resevoir because your car has electromechanical steering, no fluid. 
if you took a video or sound clip of the car, it would be helpful.


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Whining sound. Help please. (CaveDog21)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8jTrCXwtkE
This is from a cold start you should hear what I'm talking about quite clearly. Thanks.


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Whining sound. Help please. (CaveDog21)*

in the youtube video its about 1:10 in where it's the most apparent. it sounds more like a rhythmic ticking/whine. I'm not talking about the droning whine, i know thats the timing chain.


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Whining sound. Help please. (CaveDog21)*

I have had 3 vehicles with the 2.5 and currently still own 2 of them. An 06, 07 and an 08. They all 3 sound exactly like that. My 07 currently has 57K on it and has sounded like that since day one when I got it with 6 miles in October 2006. Nothing out of the ordinary that I hear...


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

sounds like mine too.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

they all do that. it's like a mechanical gear wind sound. it's normal


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

yeah? but to "pulse" like that? i'm used to the continuous whine but not the pulse. I think it's relatively new. and even if it is normal, what is it?


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

sounds like my jetta i think its my intake that makes the sound kinda a whistle sucking in air idk really that all i can think I have a p flo on mine


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (CaveDog21)*

Do you have a manual tranny?


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

yes i do have a manual


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (CaveDog21)*

On cold start you hear lots of noise from the SAI system..it stops after about 1 min or less...really loud in the garage!


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

yes i do have a manual


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I get the first part of the sounds on startup, then the engine returns to idle. I don't get any of the additional sounds... and if I did, I'd probably take it in for service.


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you think it could be the throwout bearing? the sound does eventually go away after the motor is warm.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

What I want you to do is listen for the same noise on deceleration next time you are out. I doubt the throwout bearing unless you really slip the clutch out a lot...but what kind of mileage do you have on it? Has your car done anything else unusual ever like a loss of power especially on inclines, other weird noises in the same area, start ups that shake the floor boards, or any other stuff like that?


_Modified by mcsdude23 at 4:26 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

nothing unusual other than that, I do get the rattle that everyone else gets with the fuel lines, nothing unusual. the only modifications i have are a carbonio intake and and custom exhaust. I will try my best to listen in, but its very hard to hear when in the car, i'll have to drive in a ramp garage to hear it. I'll let you know tomorrow night. thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Also, if you still have your window sticker could you tell me where your transmission came from?


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

The were no odd sounds decelerating, not in first or second gear anyway. My transmission is from Argentina. is it possible its the timing chain?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok good. So, your car got the JCT transaxle which means your car came with the reliable tranny and differential. The noise you are hearing is must likely just the flywheel on the engine which is completely normal our cars have a noisy flywheel. I just had mine changed bc it failed prematurely. If you are not manifesting any other symptoms except for a slight whining noise I would not worry about it. If you start to notice something else like a loss of power going up hill, hard start, even louder ticking over post an update. As for the timing chain I do not hear anything wrong with it. Plus the flywheel on this car makes it sound like the engine's timing is a little off but it is not. As a last test just to be sure everything is ok push in the clutch to see if the noise goes away.


_Modified by mcsdude23 at 12:23 AM 8-2-2009_


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I cannot see the comment after my last one.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what exhaust are you running?


----------



## CaveDog21 (Jun 21, 2007)

pushing in the clutch doesn't do anything to change the noise as far as i can tell. I'm not going to worry about it for now.


----------

